# my red devil cichlids!



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

the picture above, that red devil cichlid is about 10 inches from snout to tail. no joke! and the one behind it is about 8 inches. they are housed in a 125 gallon tank. which is divided into two, otherwise they'd be at each others throats. here are some more pix.

















the male above is smaller, but he had some babies with the female, which is housed in a different 55 gallon than he is. no space for anymore babies. lol


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh Wow,Very Cool. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## dorton (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool looking fish


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 10, 2008)

woah cool fish. never seen those before.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, i got a couple more that i can't take pictures of yet. they are pretty cool. they'll follow you and come up to the top if you walk by.


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2008)

Man, I love their heads. :lol:


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 13, 2008)

my dad has a orange oscar once


----------

